# The funkyest flashlight ever!!! haha!



## bebe (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi

As I have told earlier (to the ones who read it  I usually have the title "the flashlight man" at our offroad-camps. This year I had with me my new U2, which I by the way love!

*but this year I lost my title*

"I give you the Kawasaki Diamond"






Take a look at this obscure lamp










What shall I bring to win next year??


----------



## Aaron1100us (Jun 7, 2006)

Thats pretty crazy looking. Did you build that or buy it? have any pics of the front? Is it a spot light? Can you list specs? Thanks. Very interesting


----------



## xdanx (Jun 7, 2006)

And I thought I had seen it all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2006)

Sweet!!!! - How many LPG does she get - That's... lumens per gallon


----------



## bebe (Jun 7, 2006)

It's not mine  

And I don't have any spec on it... :-(

donno if you can see it, but the exhaust is in the feets


genius


----------



## Trashman (Jun 7, 2006)

I guess that'll be great if you lack electric power, but have gas. I bet that thing will run for hours on one tank. It's a work light, right?


----------



## bebe (Jun 7, 2006)

Trashman said:


> I guess that'll be great if you lack electric power, but have gas. I bet that thing will run for hours on one tank. It's a work light, right?



I think so, or somekind of rescue hardware. Since it has this option of taking the head off and add a longer kable it has to be a work or rescue thing.

ofcourse it could work like a camping equipment with the generator outside the tent


----------



## bfg9000 (Jun 7, 2006)

Kind of Rube-Goldbergesque to burn gas to generate electricity to light a bulb, when gasoline could be burned directly in a mantle in near-silence with higher efficiency. But then if it has a 12v or 110v power output I guess it could be useful for other stuff.

My suggestion for next year would be for a gas chainsaw with arc lamp.


----------



## snakebite (Jun 7, 2006)

the 2 stroke smoke will make its beam show up better too.


----------



## bebe (Jun 7, 2006)

bfg9000 said:


> My suggestion for next year would be for a gas chainsaw with arc lamp.



actually - after a few beers out there in the woods, we where at some sort of V8 - the problem is what lamp to use - a stadium light element?


----------



## dwminer (Jun 7, 2006)

Cool, it runs on beer. Looks like it prefers German beer.


----------



## vector_joe (Jun 7, 2006)

Bebe,

I lightened up the pictures so you could see some more details.


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 7, 2006)

I am thinking of this setup to run very high output bulbs for hours, like the 14000 lumen spotlight someone made here. or the 1000w airplane reflector mod someone made.

How loud is it during operation? Interesting concept, maybe a few 12V sockets to power other stuff would be nice too. I'm going to investigate if this is light can be bought.

AlexGT


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 7, 2006)

very impressive!



Where would you rank it in respect to lighting power? 

I'm guessing like a auto headlight...but... who knows?


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 7, 2006)

So far I haven't found anything in the internet about it, any model number, maker, or other information I could use to track who makes them?


----------



## Twellmann (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.chiefsupply.com/generatorlights.phtml

allmost but not quite..


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 7, 2006)

Great for those trips to the bathroom at night.


----------



## billhess (Jun 7, 2006)

might need a real quiet muffler for the game of flashlight tag.

and with this:
http://www.totallygross.com/

you could mix a drink in the woods at night!


----------



## bebe (Jun 7, 2006)

Manzerick said:


> Where would you rank it in respect to lighting power?
> I'm guessing like a auto headlight...but... who knows?



Maybe like an old cars headlight - with a new reflector and glass.

AlexGT
It says Kawasaki Diamond, and KT12 on the engine. which I found out is a engine used on lawnmovers and that kind of stuff... I found some spare parts only.

What do you think is between the engine and the lamp?
The light effect was propotional with the rpm - so some sort og dynamo/generator to 12V I guess - so it can use a standard car headlamp.

I want to build something that uses a lamp that has a very high output of effect, maybe a car xenon-light would be good...

B


----------



## abvidledUK (Jun 7, 2006)

Similar items

http://www.chiefsupply.com/generatorlights.phtml

http://www.wfrfire.com/website/light_scene/generator/yamaha.htm


----------



## bebe (Jun 8, 2006)

abvidledUK said:


> Similar items
> 
> http://www.chiefsupply.com/generatorlights.phtml
> 
> http://www.wfrfire.com/website/light_scene/generator/yamaha.htm



But not that funky, and not that cheap!


----------



## LumenHound (Jun 8, 2006)

If you show up next year with one of these funky units you would stand a good chance of getting the "flashlight man" title back.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 8, 2006)

That's the noisiest flashlight I've ever seen! :laughing:


----------



## markdi (Jun 9, 2006)

why do I want one ?


----------



## mdocod (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't even think my funky flashlight is quite as funky as that gas powered!
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/121009


----------



## bebe (Jun 10, 2006)

LumenHound said:


> If you show up next year with one of these funky units you would stand a good chance of getting the "flashlight man" title back.



nice - that was really a funky torch... 
Same with the drainpipe torch, really creative

I saw an old chainsaw engine in a friends garage, and my brain started... would be cool with a chainsaw engine (with handles and all that) but instead of the blade, there is a huge generator, with a lamp on top.

you would have to hold it like a chainsaw, with both hands - totally useless, but the right appearence


----------



## bebe (Jun 10, 2006)

something like this (done digitally in 5 minutes)


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jun 10, 2006)

You know, I have something that looks almost just like that, except without the reflector. It's a Lear battery charger from the early '80s. A high-amp alternator mounted on the powerhead of a McCulloch 10-10 chainsaw. Guess it would be good if you were stuck out in the middle of nowhere with a dead battery.


----------



## markdi (Jun 10, 2006)

you need to add a 1kw hid bulb and ballast to that picture.


----------



## WNG (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, I think a small version would be cool! Try to make the smallest yet bright gas powered light.

Find a powerful enough RC car/plane engine to spin an old AC drill motor as dynamo. Coupled to a pair of 50W halogen pin bulbs or H3 car bulbs.
Variations can be propane powered, maybe a Ryobi weedwacker engine for more wattage, a big round Hella off roading driving lamp with 100W bulb....

See what you started!


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jun 11, 2006)

This reminds me of something funky I did with an R/C helicopter quite some time ago. The engine is a 5.73 cc two stroke methanol-nitro engine. Platinum catalyst glow plug like most model engines. 

To start the engine, you hold a 12v electric starter with friction fitting rubber against the plastic knob that is attached to the crankshaft. My friend and I had the crazy thought of trying to let the engine drive the starter as a generator once it was started and powering something with it.

Once we had the engine started, I held the starter on the engine while he hooked up a car headlamp on the starter leads. I clicked the switch and hit the throttle, well a little too much. I burned out the lamp. Something like this could be constructed into something the size of a 1 liter soda bottle.

Unfortunately, the methanol/nitro fuel is $16/gallon. The castor oil exhaust is incredibly nasty, methanol burning makes nasty formaldehyde smell and it is incredibly loud.

http://www.osengines.com/engines/osmg0532.html
That small engine weighing much less than a pound can push 1.2 horsepower and about the right RPM for direct driving a small generator.

generator/starter:
http://www.modelaircraft.org/Mag/FTGU/Part 18/FTGU/PHOTO_5.jpg


----------



## bebe (Jun 12, 2006)

I understand that this wil make it cuter, and maybe more useful 

But

It would be cool to make a real nasty beast - the problem is that I don't know that much about electronics... about amps out of a generator, and connect it to a lamp and all that.

could I use a Xenon lamp? og would it break if the voltage goes under a certain value

there could be a READY lamp  that lightens before I turn on the Xeneon then


----------



## blahblahblah (Jun 12, 2006)

Hmmmm.... I've got a couple of the 400W Metal Halide versions of this
http://www.wobblelight.com/

And I've got one of the Honda EU2000i generators.


Hmmmmm


----------



## swiftden (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry to revive an old thread but i just picked up one of these. It was getting thrown out and i thought it was a bit of a laugh and asked could i take it home. Did anyone end up finding out anything about them ? what sort of fuel they run on etc? Mine is the same as the pictures posted already. looks to be in good condition apart a heap of dust . thought i could use it as a back up for my fenix tk41's only joking. 

But seriously looking for info on the Kawasaki KT12 Diamond "torch" if you can call it that !


----------



## Gianna (Sep 5, 2011)

It would be very interesting to see some specs on this! Very nice build.


----------



## Anonnn (Oct 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sweet!!!! - How many LPG does she get - That's... lumens per gallon







x 2


----------



## Malanow (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi everyone! 
I need some help with Kawaski Diamond flashlight. I got the flashlight from a friend, unfortunately, the engine is not working properly. I suspect some problem with the carburetor. I wonder if the carburetor is complete, and therefore looking for photos (high resolution) running flashlight. If someone were able to share these pictures that I would be very grateful. Or maybe one of you knows where to find any information on this item. 
Thanks 
Malanow

PS: Sorry for my english.


----------



## Phil Ament (Aug 3, 2012)

Hmmmm! Very cool looking light. If you could get enough owners together maybe you could even start a "class" to race them!


----------



## lbn (Sep 8, 2014)

HI,

A friend of mine owns this wonderfull light, and after fixing it properly, it works like a charm.
However, we would like to find more info about this light. We live in france, and we never found an other one..

Anyone knows where this light come from ? and when ?

Thanks

(sorry for my poor english writings)


----------

